# The Rap + Hip-Hop Experiment for May-June 2015



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Albert7 said:


> Today I have been planning out where to start on my experiment when next month rolls around next week. I plan to start with the rap and hip-hop albums that I already have on my iPod classic then move on to others that I have on my list to find off iTunes.
> 
> Examples include Pete Rock and C.L. Smooth and Gang Starr.


----------

